# Railroad Marbles



## Leasacks (Oct 19, 2011)

Railroading

 Anybody ever find these?


----------



## Bixel (Oct 20, 2011)

Yup, I have found them along the railways before, within the last few years as well.

 I have heard stories of guys finding tons of them years ago on certain lines, etc.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2011)

That's cool.  I'll have to look for some.


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 20, 2011)

I know.  I wish I had old rail lines to look for them around here.  Nope.. all regional rail now.  []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know what we have here, but there are loud trains that go by every day and night.  Years ago, all the old insulators were taken during the bottle craze of the 60's and 70's.  There are some old trestles I know of, but they are underwater now.


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2011)

There are a lot of those around my area. The Pennsylvania Glass Sand Company was active in this area, and the PRR ran all around here. The marbles here are dark green.  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 21, 2011)

> Years ago, all the old insulators were taken during the bottle craze of the 60's and 70's.


 
 [sm=lol.gif]     [sm=lol.gif]      [sm=lol.gif]     [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 21, 2011)

[]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a marble I found along the old railroad grade that was originally built in 1868, and moved in 1903. It's pretty much out in the middle of nowhere.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 23, 2011)

Another pic.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 23, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 23, 2011)

I had a couple of the RR marbles back when I was a young lad.  My friend Robert would find them by the tracks by his house (Wiemar, CA.).  I'm going to shoot him this article, he may find some interest in the story behind them.  Wonder if he still has his?  I know mine were lost over time...


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 26, 2011)

I know I've never actually seen them but they are much bigger than the average playing marble.  I wonder how many marbles were made specifically for the use of moving crates out of the railroad cars?


----------



## Brains (Oct 27, 2011)

the trestles are underwater?
 I've been on about all the railroads around here in central ohio, no marbles [][][][][][][]


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2011)

It would seem kids woulda known bout them and went gathering them up in days past when kids [even men played marbles in the 19th century/early 20th century] played marbles...my generation were maybe the last to play marbles...JAMIE


----------

